

EuroPython 2015 – Extended Deadline for Call for Proposals - matrixise
https://ep2015.europython.eu/en/call-for-proposals/

======
matrixise
There is a new deadline for the Call For Proposals of EuroPython 2015 in
Spain. If you are interested to submit a talk/poster. Don't hesitate to submit
it.

